# Caller ID?



## dter (Feb 5, 2006)

I just got my first R15 yesterday (free, no contract; I got lucky with the DVR4ME deal) and I'm having a problem getting the caller ID function going. When I get an incoming call, the R15 says something like "Incoming phone call: contact your phone company to sign up for caller ID." The thing is, I already have caller ID, which works just fine on all of the phones in the house. Is there anything I can do to make it work on R15, or is this a bug?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Check to see if you have current software. For the R15-500 it is 109a. For the R15-300 I think it is 102b. If you are not current, your dvr should automatically upgrade, but if not you can supposedly force an upgrade by doing a reset, then entering 02468 (one time) when it starts to boot back up.
-
The R15 did have caller ID problems initially, but most of those have been corrected already.
-
Carl


----------



## dter (Feb 5, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Check to see if you have current software. For the R15-500 it is 109a. For the R15-300 I think it is 102b. If you are not current, your dvr should automatically upgrade, but if not you can supposedly force an upgrade by doing a reset, then entering 02468 (one time) when it starts to boot back up.
> -
> The R15 did have caller ID problems initially, but most of those have been corrected already.
> -
> Carl


Thanks for the help. Looks like I have 109A, though.

"Past Upgrade: 0x109A, 7/21/2012 4:58a"


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

dter said:


> "Incoming phone call: contact your phone company to sign up for caller ID."


Do you have one of those wireless phone extensions attached to the R15? Because some do not transmit the CallerID data.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I still have problems with the caller id on my R15's but a reset with the little red button next to the access card usually resolves them for awhile. Hopefully the caller id issues will be fixed in the next software release but if not its not that big deal to me for my old tivo boxes did not have caller id. So I consider I did with out it for so long that I guess I can live without it for abit longer.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

I have tried every which way to reset the unit and the caller id still does not work as it used to.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

After you reset the receiver go in and delete all the caller id numbers that show up for I have had to do this several times after the restart to get the caller id to start working again. Do not know why this works just know that it has for me.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

I have learned if you have 25 calls in the log then the caller id stops working until I delete some. I hope they fix it so it will just delete the oldest number in the log and will continue to work.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

davidrumm said:


> I have learned if you have 25 calls in the log then the caller id stops working until I delete some. I hope they fix it so it will just delete the oldest number in the log and will continue to work.


It is not a problem that affects everyone... I have 25 calls in my log, and it does continue to work.

The biggest problem I have with teh bugs with the R15... is not eveyrone is having the same problem....


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

How about an easier way to delete calls from the log than having to press OK 84 times?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Does the "-" hit twice work in that window? (Haven't tried it myself)


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is not a problem that affects everyone... I have 25 calls in my log, and it does continue to work.
> 
> The biggest problem I have with teh bugs with the R15... is not eveyrone is having the same problem....


Earl, I still cannot get it to work at all. CallerID works perfectly on my phones but absolutely nothing with the R15.

I agree with you, if it happened with everyone it would be understandable.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Does the "-" hit twice work in that window? (Haven't tried it myself)


Nope...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> Nope...


As the NBC Commercial goes:

"Now we know..."


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

Weird one for you. After numerous resets it was not working. Always had one left in there that I deleted. I deleted the one last night, made a call in with cell phone and it popped up. Made another call in and it didn't. Immediately went in to look at the log and it now had 25 in there.
I deleted those and it is working fine.
The thing I really like is that if anyone is using any phone the R15 will still pop up any incoming call ID. My computer won't even do that.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Murph said:


> Weird one for you. After numerous resets it was not working. Always had one left in there that I deleted. I deleted the one last night, made a call in with cell phone and it popped up. Made another call in and it didn't. Immediately went in to look at the log and it now had 25 in there.
> I deleted those and it is working fine.
> The thing I really like is that if anyone is using any phone the R15 will still pop up any incoming call ID. My computer won't even do that.


It looks like some of them stop working at 25 and others keep going and just delete the older ones. I would really like to know whats different between all of the boxes that have problems like the 25 Caller ID limit and the - instead of -- and boxes that never see these issues. There has to be something in common or at least I would think there is.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

The thing is that when I first got it and it reached 25 calls it would still work fine, deleting the oldest logged call and showing the Notification. 
All of a sudden it just went and wouldn't show anything.

I can tell you that I started having problems with series links on Scrubs and Crumbs at the same exact time that the Caller ID stopped working.


----------



## mbrey (Jan 2, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> It looks like some of them stop working at 25 and others keep going and just delete the older ones. I would really like to know whats different between all of the boxes that have problems like the 25 Caller ID limit and the - instead of -- and boxes that never see these issues. There has to be something in common or at least I would think there is.


Has anyone checked to see if some issues are specific to the builder of the boxes? I.e. Humax vs. Phillips? That may explain why some are not having problems and some are. My caller ID has always worked fine, and I've never cleared the history data. Also, some of those who complain about constant "freeze ups," well that sounds a lot like a heat build up problem on PC's or laptops to me. Again, a problem I've experience only VERY rarely.


----------

